# Stripped House



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a RRP job that we are working on. After using a Paint Shaver and many different grits of sand paper


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> Here is a RRP job that we are working on. After using a Paint Shaver and many different grits of sand paper


Looks great! Aren't you going to strip that last 6 inches of fascia?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Only fellow painters can appreciate the effort that went into achieving that result. Nice work!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

looks gorgeous. Sometimes I wish houses did not need paint.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> Looks great! Aren't you going to strip that last 6 inches of fascia?


Can't get into that spot with the Shavers, so we will use other methods.
The wood is so nice, old growth cedar. Red cedar on the posts w/o any rot in sight


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

thats excellent work. I also have a paint shaver but find it tears up the weatherboards. How did you get such a smooth finish ?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Brian C said:


> thats excellent work. I also have a paint shaver but find it tears up the weatherboards. How did you get such a smooth finish ?


Don't be afraid of tearing it up. We shred the house and the wood and then follow that up with grinders. We start with 16 grit and then go over it with 60 grit. Oil prime if the finish is light. After oil primer we knock down the raised grain by hand. If the color is dark, we go with our latex primer followed by two top-coats.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like some beautiful cedar.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks good, don't see any big nasty gouges which took a bit a skill on your end using the paint shaver. Did you set all the nails prior or you using the 8amp shaver?

Even though the shaver is great, it still takes allot of work prior and after to get a good finish, specially on soft woods. Great job..

Pat


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great so far. Post some pics of the final product when you're done.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Impressive work. How many man hours did it take?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> Can't get into that spot with the Shavers, so we will use other methods.
> The wood is so nice, old growth cedar. Red cedar on the posts w/o any rot in sight


I should have added a smiley face to make it clear that I was kidding about the fascia. As has been pointed out, only other painters can appreciate the amount of work that went into that.

That wood looks great. When we first talk to clients about stripping their houses down to bare wood, the issue of cost is always a big one. When they ask if it wouldn't be cheaper to use new wood, I point out the difference between the cedar siding that we can get these days with what is on their house. I can't tell the age of the house in your photo, but we've done 80+ year-old houses where the cedar, once stripped, still looks like new.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> Impressive work. How many man hours did it take?


A lot of work!

I too would be curious of what coatings were on there, hours and where you are going. (purely out of curiosity)


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Great work; good quality picture. Please post more project pictures.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah great work! That brings back memories! I've pretty much given up on doing that kind of work with the RRP regs. That and it's just so much work!!!
Good job!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> Don't be afraid of tearing it up. We shred the house and the wood and then follow that up with grinders. We start with 16 grit and then go over it with 60 grit. Oil prime if the finish is light. After oil primer we knock down the raised grain by hand. If the color is dark, we go with our latex primer followed by two top-coats.


well I have found that the paint shaver is quick and easy to strip a weatherboard house but after sanding and priming, I am blade filling the weatherboards to bring them up smooth enough for the topcoats.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice!

So will your next step be to slather it with Peelbond?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

The front of the house only took two guys one day to rip with the PS. Then took 3 guys one day to get it smooth. We took all of the paint off this house on all sides. One side took two days to rip and two days to smooth but it was the high gable end side.

We are not going to apply peel bond to it. Oil primer and then we use our own primer made for us from XIM. Follow that by two coats of a thick coating. Its all on our website if you want a reference as to how its done.

We do about 3 of these houses a week, so we are good at shaving and sanding. I will post finished pics when we are done with the job.

Thanks to all for the good responses.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I follow this with much intrest as its something I do every month.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice job, I look forward to some finish pics...


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Very impressive, that looks as if it would of been lots of hard work..


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Great work, you seem to have an excellent system in place. As mentioned please keep us updated with progress photos and finished photos.

Real nice.:notworthy:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> Here is a RRP job that we are working on. After using a Paint Shaver and many different grits of sand paper


I would be curious to see the before picture too.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Close shave!:thumbsup: Clean look.:yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

premierpainter said:


> Its all on our website if you want a reference as to how its done.
> 
> 
> .


the house looks great. I looked on your website but it doesn't look like a painting company site.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> the house looks great. I looked on your website but it doesn't look like a painting company site.


Why do you say that? www.permanentpaintingnj.com or www.ppnj.com


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> Why do you say that? www.permanentpaintingnj.com or www.ppnj.com


Are you doing only exterior painting? Must be fun to havé the winter off!!!


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Are you doing only exterior painting? Must be fun to havé the winter off!!!


That is all we advertise for, but we still manage to work a lot inside. I on the other hand don't work much from November til March...with exception of Tradeshows.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> Why do you say that? www.permanentpaintingnj.com or www.ppnj.com


Actually I can see what TJ means and I mean no disrespect whatsoever. It appears like a franchise or that you're a bunch of businesses or something. Doesn't look like one business per se. Obviously you've got a good thing going on and are kicking butt.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Your web page is cluttered and confusing. Why have twitter on it ? Simple elegance is the way to go.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Funny thing is that we get about 20-40 calls a week from our site. I guess it is working for us.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Don't hate the playa', learn how to play the game:jester:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> Funny thing is that we get about 20-40 calls a week from our site. I guess it is working for us.


Holy guacamole! Good going! I woudnt know what to do with that many calls. Guess I'd finally have to learn how to delegate and do all the things that I know but don't do.


----------



## njrob (Sep 25, 2012)

*Nice*

Great job and impressive website. A few questions. I see more and more of these houses being stripped this way in North Jersey, how many shavers you have going at once? How do you get the corners stripped?


----------



## painterguy07 (Dec 20, 2011)

You have a 25 year warranty on exterior painting?? That is unheard of around here (milwaukee WI) where are you located? How can you assure exterior paint for that long? Even with the top of the line primer, and two top coats (SW products) the longest I've had with out problems is less than 10 years. My warranty is 3 and most everyone around here is only 2. Some guys just have a year warranty. haha 25 What is everyone doing wrong!?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

njrob said:


> Great job and impressive website. A few questions. I see more and more of these houses being stripped this way in North Jersey, how many shavers you have going at once? How do you get the corners stripped?


2 8 amp shavers at once. We use a generator on old house. We use chisels on the corners.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

painterguy07 said:


> You have a 25 year warranty on exterior painting?? That is unheard of around here (milwaukee WI) where are you located? How can you assure exterior paint for that long? Even with the top of the line primer, and two top coats (SW products) the longest I've had with out problems is less than 10 years. My warranty is 3 and most everyone around here is only 2. Some guys just have a year warranty. haha 25 What is everyone doing wrong!?


Its all in the product. The guys that make our products were once the vp at SW and the other is one of the top chemists in the world. They made paint to fail so you would purchase again and again. Planned obsolescence 
Become a dealer of ours and find out how it works.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

You have got to be kidding, 25 year guarantee on exterior painting ! 
We are all professional painting contractors on this forum and no one would guarantee a job for that time. Absurd claim you make .


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Brian C said:


> You have got to be kidding, 25 year guarantee on exterior painting !
> We are all professional painting contractors on this forum and no one would guarantee a job for that time. Absurd claim you make .


Oh, well. Its not a claim that I make, its a claim that the manufacturers make. There are lots of like products on the market today, that all work very well. In 6 years of doing this product, I have gone back to one house for a small touch-up. Can't say that with regular paint can you!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

premierpainter;348570
In 6 years of doing this product said:


> If you're starting from bare wood, and prepped correctly with quality products, you should expect over 10 yrs.
> 
> Are you liable for the warranty service? Do you get compensated from the franchise or manufacturer? Curious how that works.
> 
> Is the 25 yr warranty transferable to another HO in the case of the sale of the house?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is the same house after sanding, priming, masking, caulking and some semi-gloss. Final shots will be here Thursday.


----------



## servais1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Great Job!!! Cant wait to see the after pics!!!


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

How did you comply with the RRP while using the Paint Shaver?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Roamer said:


> How did you comply with the RRP while using the Paint Shaver?


How not? Signs up, plastic taped, guys in suits, tarp over the entire house, very expensive hepa Vacs attached to shaver and shrouds attached to angle grinders. Ground is spotless


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

That's what I needed to know. Typically, sanding with a mechanical sander is not recommended nor allowed. Of course, if a HEPA vacuum is attached to the sander it makes all the difference.

I was up in Maplewood, NJ looking at opportunities to start a Jersey branch of our company and encountered quite a few houses that were completely shrouded and the painters were sanding the paint off of the house. Seemed an onerous way to go about removing paint but hey if it works and the clients are willing to pay that is fine.

One home that I was able to inspect had paint shavings all over the place and fine wood fibers on every vertical surface, including a garage and swing set not attached to the house. I'm sure that it was not one of your jobs.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks nice, But semi gloss on an exterior??? I find the sun just fades any coating with a sheen with in a year..


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Delta Painting said:


> Looks nice, But semi gloss on an exterior??? I find the sun just fades any coating with a sheen with in a year..


It is satin not semi


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Roamer said:


> That's what I needed to know. Typically, sanding with a mechanical sander is not recommended nor allowed. Of course, if a HEPA vacuum is attached to the sander it makes all the difference.
> 
> I was up in Maplewood, NJ looking at opportunities to start a Jersey branch of our company and encountered quite a few houses that were completely shrouded and the painters were sanding the paint off of the house. Seemed an onerous way to go about removing paint but hey if it works and the clients are willing to pay that is fine.
> 
> One home that I was able to inspect had paint shavings all over the place and fine wood fibers on every vertical surface, including a garage and swing set not attached to the house. I'm sure that it was not one of your jobs.


That was not one of our (my) jobs. I don't work in Maplewood. I have a couple of guesses as to who it was... But not me


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> Here is the same house after sanding, priming, masking, caulking and some semi-gloss. Final shots will be here Thursday.


Um here you say semi..



premierpainter said:


> It is satin not semi


----------



## njrob (Sep 25, 2012)

*Nice*

Looks great, this is an oil based primer and latex satin I assume?
All coats it sprayed?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a shot from today with the front painted, removing the rest of the plastic. 
Shutters need to go up still, but they are vinyl and I don't like them. Don't like the wires in the picture, they are going to be removed by the phone company.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Great work, :thumbup:

How many man hrs to complete the front?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

cardwizzard said:


> Great work, :thumbup:
> 
> How many man hrs to complete the front?


We stripped the whole house in 4 days and painted in 4 days~ 4 men 9 hours a day. 2 coats of primer, 2 coats of each color


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Delta Painting said:


> Looks nice, But semi gloss on an exterior??? I find the sun just fades any coating with a sheen with in a year..


I'm interested in your experience with sheened coatings fading. Whose products do you use?

We typically use semi or at least low-luster (Benny Moore) on our exteriors, especially those that we've stripped--if for no other reason than to show them off.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> We stripped the whole house in 4 days and painted in 4 days~ 4 men 9 hours a day. 2 coats of primer, 2 coats of each color


Not bad for all that work!!!


----------

